
Building a simple timesheet app with SlashDB, Go and Vue - agilevic
https://www.slashdb.com/2017/02/20/building-a-simple-timesheet-app-with-slashdb-go-and-vue/
======
elmikador
Ha! So little code for a complete app. Nice.

------
skoneka
I like complete tutorials like that. REST ftw!

